# Christmas Day spearfishing



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I know this is probably not going to get any response, but I thought I would post just in case. A couple of us are going out spearfishing (three tank) on christmas day. If anyone is interested in goin, give me a buzz. Be around $30 per person.

Chris 

850-313-0147


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Man I would love to Chris but it is the babies second christmas and daddy has to be here and wants to too 



plus the water is slated to be rough by the stoner weather gods but we will see 



Have fun if you get to go though, I am sure I will get to go dive sometime :banghead


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Tempting Chris..................


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Stuck working a 24. Stick one for me if ya'll make it out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would be killed and filleted myself if I went out on Christmas day. Not really, but my wife would give me the evil eye for a while and not give me something else for a while:banghead

Christmas day is looking to be the best day weather/water wise in the forecast. Stick a few and have a good time.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

y'all bring me some fillets back. gotta work that night, so can't make it. be safe and have a great dive.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife said....it was up to me.... what does that MEAN?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (12/23/2007)*My wife said....it was up to me.... what does that MEAN?


That means its ok to go.... (i think)


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

bullcrap. my wife told me this morning that she thought it would be a great christmas gift for me to go spearing tuesday with Chris.

OK

I know a trap when I see one.

Sorry Chris....cant make it. What is said to me, and what is meant can be 2 entirely different things, and I feel I have reached a point in life where I am mature enough to se the difference.

Please post pics of the kills.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

so I got to the bottom of it.....all you married folks know what it means, can't wait to see the pics. damnit


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Its going to be rough out there But you guys have a great time


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *H2OArman (12/24/2007)*Its going to be rough out there But you guys have a great time


<TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Tuesday</DIV>North winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Tuesday Night</DIV>Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

What Time Chris?


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (12/23/2007)*My wife said....it was up to me.... what does that MEAN?


Married nearly 14 years- it means "you can go- but you're in a world of shit when you get back". You will pay- I promise you that.

Good luck guys! Knock 'em Dead!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Brandy (12/24/2007)*What Time Chris?


going to leave the dock at 6 am


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Billybob (12/25/2007)*SOOOOOO........ for all us poor (married with 2.5 children slobs) don't leave us hangin'...
> 
> HOW WAS IT????????????????????
> 
> (besides the obvious wet and cold)


:withstupid

Let us know how you did. Got to feed this crack monkey with a report.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got a call around 5 am (fishing buddy) asking me to look at the radar. The gulf was covered up with greens and yellows. Wave heights were already showing over three ft (at 5 am). We decided we better do it another day. 

I'm pretty die-hard about going, but mix all that up with wind chill factors in the 30's...... Just wasnt going to happen.

Already have the boat loaded and planning another trip for the first clear day in the forecast.

Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (12/26/2007)*Got a call around 5 am (fishing buddy) asking me to look at the radar. The gulf was covered up with greens and yellows. Wave heights were already showing over three ft (at 5 am). We decided we better do it another day.
> 
> I'm pretty die-hard about going, but mix all that up with wind chill factors in the 30's...... Just wasnt going to happen.
> 
> ...


The weather just hasn't been too cooperative lately. Let me know if you need an extra person in about 1-2 weeks. I am sitting on go after next week.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Craasch, put me on that list after Knot, hopefully I can pull myself away from any other commitments I have. Thanks.


----------

